# Seasonal Tempature/Snowfall Comparison Chart



## WoodCore (Apr 1, 2015)

This is a pretty cool chart for comparing winter weather from year to year.............

http://www.courant.com/data-desk/hc-2015-so-far-the-coldest-year-ever-20150331-htmlstory.html


2015 is coldest on record in the Hartford, CT area.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 1, 2015)

Snowiest and Coldest for Boston as well.


----------



## dlague (Apr 1, 2015)

Well the forecast that was posted in July of last year in this thread:

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/131112-2014-2015-Winter-Forecast-%28here-we-go%29

turned out to be fairly accurate.

here is the image


----------



## deadheadskier (Apr 1, 2015)

I think if anything, this winter had shown consistent cold is more important than huge snow totals for having great conditions.  

While the flatlands had record snow, many of the ski areas up North had only average or below average snow totals.   

For example, Wildcat is still at 100%, yet they've only had 172" this season and may not hit their average of 200.


----------



## Puck it (Apr 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I think if anything, this winter had shown consistent cold is more important than huge snow totals for having great conditions.
> 
> While the flatlands had record snow, many of the ski areas up North had only average or below average snow totals.
> 
> For example, Wildcat is still at 100%, yet they've only had 172" this season and may not hit their average of 200.


No NCP since Xmas helps a lot.


----------



## catsup948 (Apr 1, 2015)

deadheadskier said:


> I think if anything, this winter had shown consistent cold is more important than huge snow totals for having great conditions.
> 
> While the flatlands had record snow, many of the ski areas up North had only average or below average snow totals.
> 
> For example, Wildcat is still at 100%, yet they've only had 172" this season and may not hit their average of 200.




Wildcat could catch their average the next 7 days!


----------



## mriceyman (Apr 1, 2015)

Except for the wet in cali


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------

